# Awkward family pet photos



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Uhm, what? 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/38220974/ns/today-today/displaymode/1247/?beginSlide=1


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bwahahhahaaha!! 

T Y


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*pets*

I'd have to say that creepy kid with his chicken and the poodle hair dude with his black cat would be the tie-breaker. Ha! Ha! Funny Stuff!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"There is a goat in the living room"

LMAO, OMG, those are so awful AND funny, particularly the nude couple posing with their strategically placed cats:jol: I'm forwarding that to my co-workers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Doesn't #8 kind of look like Will Ferrell?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Hmmm...It was disturbing, yet I could not stop looking.


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

ummmm....


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> LMAO, OMG, those are so awful AND funny, particularly the nude couple posing with their strategically placed cats:jol: I'm forwarding that to my co-workers.


You'll get into trouble for sending out kitty p*rn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hauntiholik said:


> You'll get into trouble for sending out kitty p*rn.


LOL, nah, they're worse than I am


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

And I thought the Last Airbender had some freaky animals.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There are some really strange people out there running loose.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A lot of these MUST have been at some "free picture" booth at the county fair or something. At least, I HOPE that's why people dressed in outdoor gear would have their possum in a picture....


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

The Mary, Joseph and pug....was especially intriguing.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

And I'm thinking... oh no! I think I grew up with some of those ppl.


----------

